# Brookville, IN (Franklin County), mom w/ 11 pups, outside in freezing cold



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL

*POSTED 12/1 ~

CONTACT: Luvfurmutts Volunteer PH: 513-851-0113

*Click on people's faces in the photo to tag them. 



*Franklin County Shelter in Indiana has just found a German Shepherd and 11 puppies.  This shelter is completely outside, no inside kennels at all. We desperately need a place to move her to even if it is temporary. Mom has milk and is feeding the pups. but they will freeze outside. We can arrange transport this afternoon if anyone has room. *


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump!
:help:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Big bump


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL
UPDATE/POSTED 12/1 ~ They have temporary shelter for 1-2 days in someone's house.

Rescue still needed. Didn't say how old pups are. 
*CONTACT: Luvfurmutts Volunteer PH: 513-851-0113*

They are posted on KY Central (link above).


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone have any information on this by any chance? I see they mentioned they could set up transport and I'd be willing to foster if there is a rescue that would step up for these babies.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

They should move her to Animal Control temporarily


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We would offer as we are at least in the same state but we just have no where to put her and that many puppies. We already have two bottle babies and a skin kid baby so there's just no way we can take on that many this time of yr when they have to be inside basically 24/7. Initially it wouldn't be a big problem if they are newborns but within a few weeks 11 mobile puppies.....you really have to be set up for something like that and we just aren't. The biggest litter we've had here (foster puppies) is three and from 6 - 8 wks it was just crazy keeping up with them. I can't imagine 11.

Hopefully anyone that takes them on will understand they *may* need supplemental feedings to help mom out...especially if she's in rough shape herself.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i cant find them on the list?


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> i cant find them on the list?


You mean on KY Central?
KY Central isn't searchable, you need to scroll down until you get to the post. After a list of the most recent cruelty cases in KY on top comes the list of super urgent dogs incl weekly shelter euth lists. New entries are added in temporal order, updates are added to the original entry, no new entry is made.
Just checked, no update on mom and pups. 

The way I read the post is that Animal Control/Franklin County pound has no indoor space, only outside kennels.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

RunShepherdRun said:


> You mean on KY Central?
> KY Central isn't searchable, you need to scroll down until you get to the post. After a list of the most recent cruelty cases in KY on top comes the list of super urgent dogs incl weekly shelter euth lists. New entries are added in temporal order, updates are added to the original entry, no new entry is made.
> Just checked, no update on mom and pups.
> 
> The way I read the post is that Animal Control/Franklin County pound has no indoor space, only outside kennels.


 I can search it on our computer....most should have the feature.

Just active the CTRL button and the letter "F" at the same time and somewhere on the computer a little text box will open. On the KY site, for example, I type in german shepherd and it finds the first combo of the words german shepherd. Hit the enter button and it skips to the next one and so on. After it gets to the last one, it goes back to the first one. Just a friendly FYI for future searches


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

any rescues willing to take them on?? I would love to call them to get more details but there is no way we can take them on without the backing of a rescue we just do not have the finances for whatever issues mom may have along with 11 puppies.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

big bump. Any news?


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

Any updates???


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like the winter version of Stormy's story...... poor Momma, poor babies...... is there anyone to give this a happy ending? Bump for the homeless family........
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to talk to my hubby...I have a big dining room we don't use...no promises...would neeed hellp in monetary ways as far as shots and what not goes...


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

ok hubby said we can take them if i can get help with vet fees and what not...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you ever had a mother with litter of puppies?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

yes i use to breed dachshunds so i am very familiar in this area


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we are 4 hours away from brookville...we have a large dining room that i can gate off so my two shepherds can't interact with her and the pups...large fenced in yard to potty in without my dogs...


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we can drive this weekend to get them also.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

got to go to work will check back later...


----------



## Brown314 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ill donate 10 dollars, its not much...but Im sure it can help out, its all I can afford to donate right now. 

Anything to help this litter of puppies get a good home.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Ryder&SophieSue you are awesome!!!!! please post some pics of these cuties when you get them


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> Ryder&SophieSue you are awesome!!!!! please post some pics of these cuties when you get them


Sounds like they want a rescue to back them as a foster home and it doesn't sound like that has happened yet....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ryder&sophiesue...just a friendly reminder that any talk of needing money or donations should take place via personal message (pm) and not on the public threads of the board, since it is against board rules. 

thanks for wanting to help this family of sheppies, you should speak with the shelter/facility ASAP to let them know of your intent. you will want to make sure this little family is still there.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Update on KY Central SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL








*Good News* *UPDATE 12/3 (12/1) ~ The Bowling Green Warren County Humane Society in Bowling Green, KY has agreed to take them in!
*
Here is the BGHS webpage: 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/bgwchs.html
It has the information needed to further help this family.



Ryder&SophieSue said:


> we are 4 hours away from brookville...we have a large dining room that i can gate off so my two shepherds can't interact with her and the pups...large fenced in yard to potty in without my dogs...


Andrea and your husband, thank you so much for offering! What I would do in such a case is right away call the phone number in the OP, *CONTACT: Luvfurmutts Volunteer PH: 513-851-0113*, it seems to be a rescue organization, and take it from there. 

This family is going to KY now, but your generous foster offer can save other dogs' lives! And especially another mom and pups since you have raised litters before! I am sure you can find a rescue (maybe the one that posted mom and pups) in your area, and foster dogs for them. So many dogs get killed in IL shelters, each dear life saved counts. Thank you and all others who offered help.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well thank you all so much...unfortuantely unless i get in with a group that is 501c i don't think anyone will let me foster...but i don't know how to get into all that...but anyway i am just relieved that got a place to go...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Andrea just so ya know most rescues are 501c3 just find one around you either all breed or GSD specific whatever your preference is and fill out a foster application generally asks about your home any experience you have if you have fenced in yard own or rent if you're allowed to have pets if you already have them are they fixed etc... just be honest they generally will come check out your home just to make sure you're telling the truth and then they contact you when they need a home for a dog and you accept or deny its as simple as that.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Hm. I think I must be misunderstanding something. I know it was urgent that they find a place to go - and they did thank God - but aren't they lots better off being fostered in a loving *home* with Andrea than in a humane society? Would it be worth calling the rescue involved? I know the urgency was to simply find them a warm, safe place, but Andrea's situation is sooo much better than what they ended up with and (I'm guessing?) the rescue doesn't even know this offer existed. Or are these kinds of things just better left as is?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes they are better off in the "right" individual home with tons of love and attention (one on one) and less other animals around to not chance the puppies getting sick from them. However Andrea is in the same boat as I am (from what I've read) and not able to afford everything on her own without the backing of a rescue. However she would definitely need to contact rescues and become an actual foster home which is what I was in the process of doing trying to find one willing to take on the pups with the offer of my home. There are a lot of things to think about and weigh against each other in this situation read back on the story of Stormy one of the pups came down very sick and was fighting for her little life and the bills rack up pretty quickly.

What if the mama dog is dog reactive then Andreas home would absolutely not be good for her and her pups even though they are kept seperated it may be too much for her to handle right now. At least they are indoors and safe right now and something to keep in mind raising a litter of small dogs is quite a bit different from a litter of 11 GSDs or GSD mixes thats a lot of marge mouths to feed and a whole lot more space and needs when they become mobile and begin to terrorize things along with socialization as necessary so they are great when they are ready to go to their new homes.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, I completely understand that - it's a huge undertaking and could be financially devastating. I thought there _was_ the backing of a rescue with this one (that luvfurmutts reference), and that's why I thought they could still be fostered if she wanted to. Like I said, I knew I must've been misunderstanding something!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think raising a litter of doxy's can even remotely prepare one for raising a litter of GSD's. One GSD puppy 8 weeks old would be about the same size of one adult doxy....I can't imagine having them in a dining room. Sure for a week or two if they are newborns that might work, but I can't even imagine the setup that would be necessary for ELEVEN 4, 6, 8 week olds and momma. The amount of pee and poop would be beyond imagination if someone isn't used to having litters of large breed puppies. We have done two litters of 3 (one had momma, one didn't) and now two bottle babies with no momma. All medium to large breed. It is a TON of work, and only a max of 3 at a time! All happened to be during the winter or early spring, so outdoor time was limited at best or none at all.

Regarding why are they going to the humane society vs a foster home - as has been pointed out a few times, she needed a rescue's backing and it doesn't sound like she contacted the shelter directly to offer a foster home for the puppies. These shelters don't read the forums, if you are interested you have to contact them directly.

I don't know of any rescues that would take on a foster home and immediately place a mother and litter of 11 with them. They generally prefer to use foster homes they are familiar with for something like that. What if someone says they can do it, then takes them on and realizes they got in WAY over their head and calls up the rescue saying, "Sorry, they gotta go by tomorrow!"

Then what? Now the rescue is responsible for them and they are basically screwed.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Please don't take that the wrong way. It's as Holmes said....they are better off in a home, but it has to be the RIGHT home. Otherwise they won't be better off at all. It was a great offer, but would need a lot of things worked out.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

> Regarding why are they going to the humane society vs a foster home - as has been pointed out a few times, she needed a rescue's backing and it doesn't sound like she contacted the shelter directly to offer a foster home for the puppies. These shelters don't read the forums, if you are interested you have to contact them directly.


Yup I understand all of that that completely. As mentioned, my mistake here was that I thought there *was* a rescue in place and wondered if it might be worth it for a potential foster family to call them and let them know of their offer. That's what I meant in my first post about this - I assumed that the shelter and the rescue did not know about her offer and was just asking if it'd be worth it to let them know of it - on the assumption that the pups would be better of raised in a home. But never mind - since there is apparently no rescue in place, all of this matters little! At least they are out of the cold, thankfully, and are warm and safe!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

They could certainly contact that humane society that took them in and see if they are willing to let the family be fostered, and go from there.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

my hubby called on this family yesterday while i was at work...they wanted someone who is with rescue which i understand.he said they told him that they didn't want them going to bowling green, because of the distance they would have to travel, and that their was someone else taking them... but then told him that there was a rescue in KY that maybe would take them in a week or so, cause they are only 5 days old right now.So he was quite upset that that is where they went after alll...They were not full blood but some sort of mixesIt is actaully my dining room/kitchen together...i know sheps are alot different than doxies, but at the same time it would not bother me, this is something that i have been wanting to do for years and just have not been able to...


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

has anyone heard anythng on this family?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

so they didn't go to bowling green after all? are they safe?


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

idk...thats what i am trying to figure out


----------

